# Splashed?



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Can someone explain splashed to me and what kinds of splashed are possible?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Splashed is a marking, much similar in looks to Variegated.
Examples of Splashed:



















Splashed is dominant (Spl), but can only be seen on c-diluted mice. This means that, for example, a regular Blue mouse can be Splashed, but you can't see it.
I hope this helped!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They can also be foxed


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are my splashed mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Splashed is a rather peculiar one. It is a dominant gene, but needs a recessive c-dilute to show itself (cream, stone, sepia, Siamese, chinchilla, etc). The splashes are areas where the c-dilute is not allowed to restrict the pigment of the base colour. So if you have a cream splashed with black, the black is the base colour and the variety is known as a black splashed.

Splashed can have any non c-dilute base colour. Agouti, black, chocolate, red, dove; you name it. The c-dilute used makes a bigger difference to the overall look; a blue splashed could have blue splashes on blue point Siamese or blue splashes on pale silvery cream; an agouti splashed could have agouti splashes on Siamese, or agouti splashes on chinchilla, and so on.

For best results the c-dilute needs to be picked and bred quite carefully. For example, a blue or chocolate splashed with the chinchilla gene would have very indistinguishable splashes because the chinchilla gene does not really affect blue or chocolate pigment. So blue or chocolate splashed is better made with cream or light stone.


----------

